# I know it is inexcusable but...



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did i really want to start my friday with an NIP for doing 36mph in a 30mph limit? 

I don't even like Manchester. :x

That'll be 6 points in 6 months. Last was for 58mph in a 50mph near Basingstoke - another dump.

Mutter, swear, etc.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that.

try writing a letter in regards to calibration and yourself doubting the accuracy of the device etc

A friend of mine did this and as a result they offered him a course to take and £100 fine with no points

worth a shot


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did i really want to start my friday with an NIP for doing 36mph in a 30mph limit?
> 
> I don't even like Manchester. :x
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone will be here offering advice on how to get away without paying soon :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

nilanth said:


> sorry to hear that.
> 
> try writing a letter in regards to calibration and yourself doubting the accuracy of the device etc
> 
> ...


I see they already have :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

then no doubt someone will also come along saying do the crime do the time yarn yarn yarn.

get away with it thats what i say mate!!

i mean why set a camera to go off 6mph above the limit, are they saying that driving 6mph faster makes you a danger to the public :? :? :? :?

ie, as soon as you hit 51 mph all hell is going to break loose


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Where in Basingstoke you get caught mate?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i mean why set a camera to go off 6mph above the limit, are they saying that driving 6mph faster makes you a danger to the public :? :? :? :?


So you think it's ok to be doing 36 MPH in a 30 zone 20% above the speed limit :roll:

I'm sure Gary wasn't here for ways to avoid the penalty but simply flaming himself for being so stupid :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jonah said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i mean why set a camera to go off 6mph above the limit, are they saying that driving 6mph faster makes you a danger to the public :? :? :? :?
> ...


YES :?

providing your not driving past loads of kids etc etc etc (common sense :wink: )


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Well if you don't notice a camera at the side of the road with signs indicating it's there what's the likely hood of you noticing a small child :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the likelyhood is that i have a clean licence and have never been done for speeding so that must tell you something :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ps...... what difference does it make if i can see a small child at the side of the road???

im meant to be looking at the road ahead so i dont hit any small children in the unlikely event that one does walk onto the main road onfront of me.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> the likelyhood is that i have a clean licence and have never been done for speeding so that must tell you something :wink:


You must be a driving God :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nah mate just very lucky


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

garyc said:


> Did i really want to start my friday with an NIP for doing 36mph in a 30mph limit?
> 
> I don't even like Manchester. :x
> 
> ...


Why no camera detector Gary?

Okay there's an argument that they just make people slow for the cameras, but if it slows for the kiddy running across the road too, who cares?

My detector has saved me the cost of buying it many times over and I have "thank you" letters from so many pikey parents because I didn't squash their little Ryan Beckham Manchester in the red shirt while they were being negligent lookin' in Argos for 9ct gold 'bark' ID bracelets and other trashy Christmas presents - in bleedin' October...

cheers

rich


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

take the lead out of those boots!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

As I got 3 points and a 60 quid fine for 46 in a 40 on a dual carriageway on a bright sunny afternoon with not a cyclist or pedestrian in sight, I absolutely think that everyone else who does the same (or worse) should get the same (or worse).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you speed eventually you will get caught ,fact of life. Everybody does it you just have to get on with it when its your turn.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a hill near me, which is straight, with two lanes a central verge, and two lanes on the other (although 1 lane is always full of parked cars). There are houses on the down stretch (with the parked cars), and the edge of a golf course on the up-hill stretch.

It's a 30. ARRGGGHHH... I can't do it, it's insane! Nor can most people. But I've often (allegedly) stonked it up there. It's just a long hill with nothing of interest on it. I know that I'm going to get caught speeding one day, and lose my license as it won't be a couple of mph over, it'll be seriously over (so rumours have it).

I've often followed the Police up there when they aren't responding to a call (so no blues and twos) at 40mph - which is fine, I'll follow at that speed. But I've often come round there to see a mobile speed camera setup - luckily they seem to do it during peak traffic times where 20mph is more likely. It's only a matter of time before I'm in front of the copper who has had a bad day.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Dash said:


> There is a hill near me, which is straight, with two lanes a central verge, and two lanes on the other (although 1 lane is always full of parked cars). There are houses on the down stretch (with the parked cars), and the edge of a golf course on the up-hill stretch.
> 
> It's a 30. ARRGGGHHH... I can't do it, it's insane! Nor can most people. But I've often (allegedly) stonked it up there. It's just a long hill with nothing of interest on it. I know that I'm going to get caught speeding one day, and lose my license as it won't be a couple of mph over, it'll be seriously over (so rumours have it).
> 
> I've often followed the Police up there when they aren't responding to a call (so no blues and twos) at 40mph - which is fine, I'll follow at that speed. But I've often come round there to see a mobile speed camera setup - luckily they seem to do it during peak traffic times where 20mph is more likely. It's only a matter of time before I'm in front of the copper who has had a bad day.


dash, how is this possible?????????????????? you only have a 180 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The fact I do more than 3X average mileage (35K+ per year) increses liklihood. But it is an occupational hazard.

Manchester was near GMx where it goes 40-30-40-30 -40 - no chavs and few pedestrians to run over.

Basingstoke incident was near Chineham roundabout direction north A33 where it goes 60 to 40 and 2-1 lanes - some very thoughtful person clearly stuck there foot down hard from 30mph as i passed them at 50 mph, just before it goes to one lane and 40 limit. I took that split second decision to squirt ahead - right into clutches of waiting camera van. I guess that happens often there, and I won't even go into the number of serious accidents i have seen there. :roll:

Still - twas just general self-irritation - that is how it is.

Another 800 -900 miles this week. Lete see what it brings.

I don't use camera detector - genrally know eher they are and am aware.

Except on these occasions... :x


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> dash, how is this possible?????????????????? you only have a 180 :lol:


I, er... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dosen't the 180 accelerate quicker because the smaller turbo spins up faster.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's supposed to do a 0-60 in 7.6 instead of 6.4 secs. According to Parkers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> I think it's supposed to do a 0-60 in 7.6 instead of 6.4 secs. According to Parkers


not to 60 just off the line


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel a test coming on...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought BMW drivers where above the law :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To Kammy's point about 36 versus 30. Have you not seen the adverts, are you just choosing to ignore them or do you think they're lieing?






We're all guilty of it from time to time, and we all think we do it safely and that it will happen to someone else. But at least when (if) I do it, I'm aware of the dangers. And when I think about them, I normally slow down again.

Let's just hope that the worst thing that ever happens to you is that you get a ticket. Because the other options are far, far worse.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey i didnt actually say that i did 36 in a 30 now did i :roll:


----------

